# black ghost knife fish (sp.)



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

one of my friends is trying to dump his black ghost knife because he dosnt like it anymore. he says it hides all of the time.

well i wanna take it and stick it in with my rhom because he is unuasly nice to other fish that lay low. would that work out. also do those little clear tubes for them are they any good to buy. i wnna see him because i also dont have a lotta hiding spaces in the tank.

would the fish be bothered by my crayfish,pleco,catfish?

how big do they get?

are they easy to care for?

what is the a good tank for a ful grown one?

how fast do they grow?

what do they eat?

are the aggessive?

will the hurt other fish?

can they take fin nips or some pushing around?

how much stress can they take?

also how would it be with some drawf puffer fish for 2 years or so?

can they be kept with flower horns?

birchirs?

any other stuff i need to know please

sorry for all of the questions. just dont know any thing about them

thanks





































wow i am heavy on the enter key today :laugh:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I give the poor thing 5 minutes tops if you put it in with a Rhom...









Black Ghosts need a place to hide, that's the way they are. They are almost 100% blind and use a magnetic field to get around.

Please do yourself and the poor fish a favor and drop it off at a Petco. Sorry to say, but it'd be better off there...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I give the poor thing 5 minutes tops if you put it in with a Rhom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no rhom ok

what about with keeping it in a 29g with drawf puffer fish for a couple of years and then moving it to a 125g.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry but i wont drop it off at petco because all of there fish die there. right now they dont have any in the tank because they all died when they filtration messed up on something.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Um... I know the clown knife fish gets to be almost 30" long. Do a quick search on google for more info.

From what I've heard its not a fish you'll ever see much of. Very cool and interesting though when you do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Black ghost knife fish are fun fish to have, but certainly aren't compatible with piranhas. If you have another aquarium, it is worth having as a pet.

They become quite tame when they are acclimated and comfortable. Mine is around 8", but some people have been able to grow their's over a foot. They eat shrimp meat, brine shrimp, blood worms, and earthworms. Some people have acclimated their's to eat pellets.

A dark hiding space is essential. They spend most of the daylight hours hiding but will come out when they think there's food in the aquarium. They become very excited when they sense food and some people hand feed there fish.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you keep anything with your knifeifish, Jeff? Also, what size of aquarium is it in?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Do you keep anything with your knifeifish, Jeff? Also, what size of aquarium is it in?


 The knife fish is housed in a 29 gallon with a Geophagus Surinamensis (cichlid), a school of Corydoras julii, a Lima shovelnose, and a pair of small silver dollars.

The geophagus is going to be moved because he is getting cantankerous as he gets older.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My Black Ghost went from about 3" to 13" in about 6 months. They can reach up to 18".


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am now gonna keep mine with a 29 bowfront with gravel,internal filter, and 14 puffers







and lots of other tetras and guppys and that good stuff. my first community tank.

can 2 or more be housed together? how fast do they grow?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> can 2 or more be housed together? how fast do they grow?


 I've been told that BGK's stress out when they're housed together because of their active electro-reception system, but I know a few people on the fishboards who keep a few together in a tank without any problems.

Their rates of growth vary. Draco's fish grew very fast, where as my fish's growth slowed considerably after 7 inches. I guess it depends on the individual fish, their housing, diet, and amount of water changes.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am now gonna keep mine with a 29 bowfront with gravel,internal filter, and 14 puffers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That tank already sounds uber crowded...besides, I think the Puffers would be a little too nippy for a Black Ghost. They're very shy and reserved fish...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no puffers, damn lfs wanted $12 for each one.









but now i still would like one so maybe i can just get a divider for one and keep it in with my rhom. because now i am thinking of getting a 29g and keeping ether a sw tank with 2 scorpion fish and some others or a community tank. but i think sw has got me sucked in.









can they take strong water current becaue my power filter is kinda strong and pushes a lot of water down. maybe i will just split it down the long side and it will lokk like they are in the same tank :smile:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu can never make up his mind on what fish he wants lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu can never make up his mind on what fish he wants lol


 i know


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Dividing a 29 gallon tank is not going to provide a Black Ghost with enough room. I don't recommend keeping one unless you can put it in at least a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

its not a 29g. it is a 30 breeder (3'by18"by12") and he would have one straight section along the front of the tank and then have and 18" by 18" section added to that. since the piranha never swims in those areas anyway.

and then after a while he would have the whole tank and then he is gonna be givin to the baltiomore aquarium if i dont have a big enough tank after a while. they dont have one and are gonna pay me to take him


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

He'll be cramped in a divided 30 gallon and will probably be stressed out from sensing the other larger fish around him. How big is this fish now?


----------

